# previo para enchufar( bajo electrico)



## celice (Mar 25, 2008)

hola.me queria hacer un preamplificador de bajo muy secillito y no se como empezar; que tuviera su conector para enchufar el bajo y que regulador de graves medios agudos la ganancia, el master de volumen muy sencillo ,para poder conectarlo al amplificador  y asi poderme hacer un cabezal aqui os dejo el esquema del amplificador.

a ver si me podeis ayudar a conseguir un esquema de un previo que me pueda valer con esta etapa que adjunto el esquema aqui muchas gracias un saludooo  

un saludooo


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Acá te adjunto uno muy simple que da muy buenos resultados. Lo único que te recomiendo es que cambies los jFet por los MPF102 que son mejores.
Más información de este pre: http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp_onboard.htm

Si querés algo más complejo, te recomiendo el famoso Pre Kreuzer: http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm



Salu2!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 25, 2008)

celice dijo:
			
		

> hola.me queria hacer un preamplificador de bajo muy secillito y no se como empezar; que tuviera su conector para enchufar el bajo y que regulador de graves medios agudos la ganancia, el master de volumen muy sencillo ,para poder conectarlo al amplificador  y asi poderme hacer un cabezal aqui os dejo el esquema del amplificador.
> 
> a ver si me podeis ayudar a conseguir un esquema de un previo que me pueda valer con esta etapa que adjunto el esquema aqui muchas gracias un saludooo
> 
> un saludooo



creo que te diste cuenta que este es un amplificador de 200W , que en estereo hace 400 w o que la placa de 200 puede llevarse a 400W , yo nunca encontre como llevarlo a 400w o donde hay información para hacer eso, si he encontrado esquema de 400 o 500, solo te lo comento por si acaso.


----------



## celice (Mar 25, 2008)

existe algun kit para montar tanto de previo como de etapa para esto del bajo ? gracias un saludo.


----------

